# Sick Oscar pls help



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have two oscars and the smaller one has some white spot on top of his head. Like fungus or something. What should I get to treat it.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Need clarifying information... is it grain of salt whitespot, or fuzzy whitespot, could be a host of things, some not disease related, pics speak a thousand words!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

what do you feed them?


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

i am not sure about that.... I will take a pic n post it.... and ummm various foods... blood worms, flakes, and pellet food


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

it has a white spot on top of its head area and getting another lil bit of white near its fin....i think i wld go with fuzzy white spot ...It's like when there is a painting and the painting started to get old so it started to chip a tiny piece of the fish started to chip away...That is pretty much exactly how it looks. I will post a pic tomorrow


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

HITH. Maybe Hole in the head! Oscars are famous for it if you don't keep up on the water changes. Need a picture to tell for sure.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

to be safe and if it is HITH do more water changes and add salt it help lots with HITH and will help treat the Oscar if theres something else wrong with it like fungus or something. make to use the proper salt tho xD


----------

